# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM F-11

## DOIAB

.
  9- .
,   , .,  .   25 .  
 ,             ?
    .
\ .
,  , 7.2  5

----------


## DOIAB

.
ICOM IC-F11   ? OC Win XP

----------


## DOIAB



----------


## DOIAB

.
     ,  EEPROM 
BR24C16FV-E2   icom f-11?

----------

